# Picked up three high end escorts.



## MSBash (Mar 17, 2019)

Picked up 3 gorgeous college girls last night. For the sake of this story I will refer to them as girl#1, #2, #3.

Girl#1 seemed to have never done this before, she was so nervous. The two other two girls were telling her to relax and how they will make FIVE thousand dollars each for the night. Apparently girl#2 had met with the guy in the past and wouldn't stop saying how much of a sweetheart the guy was. This whole time, girl#3 was just enjoying the ride with no care in the world.

35 minutes later, I get to a gated community, punch in the code. I quickly realized that there was no house in sight, gps showed we were still 3 minutes away. As I'm driving I'm noticing these are not your typical mansions, these are damn castles. We get to this castle with a bunch of exotic cars in this 20 car driveway with a huge fountain roundabout and valet.

Girl#3 starts freaking out about being raped and murdered. I honestly felt bad but remembered they chose this life. They all started debating whether to go in or turn around, but they seem to be laughing. As they are getting out, girl#1 asks for my number and says if it's sketchy, would you please come back and get us? I'll give you a big cash tip.

I'm assuming it was one big ****. Anyways, I gave her my number and left. Didn't hear back but she tipped me $40 in the app.


----------



## JohnnyBravo836 (Dec 5, 2018)

Maybe it's just me, but "high end escort" sounds like an oxymoron.


----------



## MSBash (Mar 17, 2019)

JohnnyBravo836 said:


> Maybe it's just me, but "high end escort" sounds like an oxymoron.


These girls were drop dead gorgeous, I rarely consider some girls to be drop dead gorgeous.


----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

Another inspirational story!



JohnnyBravo836 said:


> Maybe it's just me, but "high end escort" sounds like an oxymoron.


Low end escort is when the John pays for the ride


----------



## itendstonight (Feb 10, 2019)

A high end escort is still cheaper and way more fun than a wife!!


----------



## raisedoncereal (Jun 5, 2019)

I listened to a conversation about staining carpets when a towel isn't used. They apologized at the end about the graphic conversation, and I simply said it's okay, I don't speak English. Took a second for her to realize that wasn't true.


----------



## JohnnyBravo836 (Dec 5, 2018)

itendstonight said:


> A high end escort is still cheaper and way more fun than a wife!!


Certainly you can see that that depends very much on who your wife is -- and who you are.


----------



## MSBash (Mar 17, 2019)

itendstonight said:


> A high end escort is still cheaper and way more fun than a wife!!


Possibly, but neither are worth 5 grand a night. ?


----------



## itendstonight (Feb 10, 2019)

JohnnyBravo836 said:


> Certainly you can see that that depends very much on who your wife is -- and who you are.


Seeing all the older men at my day job who openly talk to me about their marriages and their ugly wives who give them bi-annual lame sex, I can clearly see everything! I don't fall for Disney fairytale BS society


----------



## MSBash (Mar 17, 2019)

itendstonight said:


> Seeing all the older men at my day job who openly talk to me about their marriages and their ugly wives who give them bi-annual lame sex, I can clearly see everything! I don't fall for Disney fairytale BS society


I'm not married but had a girlfriend for a few years and could tell you that she still wants to do it everyday. Might drop down to 3 a week after marriage, and I'm okay with that.


----------



## itendstonight (Feb 10, 2019)

MSBash said:


> I'm not married but had a girlfriend for a few years and could tell you that she still wants to do it everyday. Might drop down to 3 a week after marriage, and I'm okay with that.


Lmao 3 a week when married?! ? boy you'll be lucky to get 3 nights a month! I knew a cool guy at work who married a nypmho .. and he hasn't had sex since his wife gave birth 25 years ago ...


----------



## MSBash (Mar 17, 2019)

Oh man, now I can't get that image out of my head.

Or maybe I want it to stay ??


----------



## itendstonight (Feb 10, 2019)

MSBash said:


> Possibly, but neither are worth 5 grand a night. ?


5k is steep! I was friends with this super cute girl in DC that did photography, who told me that a high up military guy would pay her $500 to have sex every few weeks cus his wife just would not have sex with him once they had children .. he got his money worth!



MSBash said:


> I'm not married but had a girlfriend for a few years and could tell you that she still wants to do it everyday. Might drop down to 3 a week after marriage, and I'm okay with that.


You are in for a world of hurt once you get married!


----------



## MSBash (Mar 17, 2019)

itendstonight said:


> You are in for a world of hurt once you get married!


Im looking for a crying face to react to this comment. I guess this emoji will suffice ?


----------



## TemptingFate (May 2, 2019)

You should have joined them as girl #4.


----------



## MSBash (Mar 17, 2019)

TemptingFate said:


> You should have joined them as girl #4.


I'm a guy and happily in a relationship. Otherwise, I would've been guy#30 ?


----------



## raisedoncereal (Jun 5, 2019)

TemptingFate said:


> You should have joined them as girl #4.


I believe it's spelled "gurl"


----------



## JohnnyBravo836 (Dec 5, 2018)

TemptingFate said:


> You should have joined them as girl #4.


He probably wouldn't have been able to qualify for the whole $5K, but it might have been slightly more than the rest of his night Ubering was.


----------



## raisedoncereal (Jun 5, 2019)

MSBash said:


> I'm a guy and happily in a relationship. Otherwise, I would've been guy#30 ?


Gross. Guy #1-3, ok. But #30


----------



## MSBash (Mar 17, 2019)

raisedoncereal said:


> Gross. Guy #1-3, ok. But #30?


Well there was like 20 cars parked there, assuming there was maybe 20 something guys, who each have paid a hefty price. Also assuming and hoping there would have been more girls than guys there.


----------



## raisedoncereal (Jun 5, 2019)

I can just hear the mac & cheese


----------



## MSBash (Mar 17, 2019)

raisedoncereal said:


> I can just hear the mac & cheese


I can only imagine what that place looks like right about now. They've been at it for a few hours.


----------



## raisedoncereal (Jun 5, 2019)

As long as they used towels, the carpet should be safe.


----------



## MSBash (Mar 17, 2019)

raisedoncereal said:


> As long as they used towels, the carpet should be safe.


I hope for the maid's sake, unlike that girls conversation you couldn't understand.


----------



## flyntflossy10 (Jun 2, 2017)

MSBash said:


> Girl#3 starts freaking out about being raped and murdered


you should've casually reminded them that people get raped and murdered in uber cars too


----------



## raisedoncereal (Jun 5, 2019)

Plus those guys have too much to lose if they get hit with a murder or rape charge, so risk is low. If you get paid, it ain't rape


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

MSBash said:


> Picked up 3 gorgeous college girls last night. For the sake of this story I will refer to them as girl#1, #2, #3.
> 
> Girl#1 seemed to have never done this before, she was so nervous. The two other two girls were telling her to relax and how they will make FIVE thousand dollars each for the night. Apparently girl#2 had met with the guy in the past and wouldn't stop saying how much of a sweetheart the guy was. This whole time, girl#3 was just enjoying the ride with no care in the world.
> 
> ...


Idk maybe you should've went in too. Bet your tip would've been more than $40. ?


----------



## MSBash (Mar 17, 2019)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> Idk maybe you should've went in too. Bet your tip would've been more than $40. ?


Yeah, maybe I should've gave one of those a tip instead. Yet again, I might've walked out with something that would've costed me more than $40 to get rid of.


----------



## MiamiUberGuy5 (Feb 20, 2019)

MSBash said:


> Yeah, maybe I should've gave one of those a tip instead. Yet again, I might've walked out with something that would've costed me more than $40 to get rid of.


Being scared of sex with a 10/10 because of STDs. Not normal


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

itendstonight said:


> Lmao 3 a week when married?! ? boy you'll be lucky to get 3 nights a month! I knew a cool guy at work who married a nypmho .. and he hasn't had sex since his wife gave birth 25 years ago ...


Not with HIM . . .


----------



## YouBeer (May 10, 2017)

raisedoncereal said:


> I believe it's spelled "gurl"


No in this case the proper spelling is *****


----------



## Red (Nov 8, 2014)

Wonder if they'll be sober enough to realize that calling the driver that knows they are carrying 15k in cash on them might not be the best idea?
Had a steady poker player client some years ago. A few times he was pointing at the guys he played with (they all were coming out of the building at the same time) saying how much they won and "jokingly" trying to discuss possible scenarios of jumping them. Slimeball. Couldn't wait to get rid of him.


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

MSBash said:


> Picked up 3 gorgeous college girls last night. For the sake of this story I will refer to them as girl#1, #2, #3.
> 
> Girl#1 seemed to have never done this before, she was so nervous. The two other two girls were telling her to relax and how they will make FIVE thousand dollars each for the night. Apparently girl#2 had met with the guy in the past and wouldn't stop saying how much of a sweetheart the guy was. This whole time, girl#3 was just enjoying the ride with no care in the world.
> 
> ...


Lawyers
Doctors
Pro players 
Politicians 
It is called party, but it's all about grex 
3rd party usually arranges it and they get paid handsomely


----------



## oleole20 (Apr 8, 2019)

MSBash said:


> These girls were drop dead gorgeous, I rarely consider some girls to be drop dead gorgeous.


Not even your girlfriend? Out of curiosity would you dump your gf if Girl #3 ask you out?


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

I have a new Uber diamond pro reward this morning... 

10% off high end hooker services as long as I complete 3 trips in a row without turning off the app.

:roflmao:


----------



## oleole20 (Apr 8, 2019)

MSBash said:


> I gave her my number and left. Didn't hear back


I take it that you didn't ask for her number?


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

MSBash said:


> Possibly, but neither are worth 5 grand a night. ?


5k ÷ 20 doesnt seem like
that great of a deal either...


----------



## WindyCityAnt (Feb 24, 2019)

Picked up many rides in this manner, a small part of the “fun” part of the gig, always tempting but never give in. Looks, smells, and conversation are cool with me. I always say to my male pax who give me questions about previous rides that the women are worse than the men! LOL! They guilty as all hell sometimes!


----------



## MSBash (Mar 17, 2019)

SinTaxERROR said:


> I have a new Uber diamond pro reward this morning...
> 
> 10% off high end hooker services as long as I complete 3 trips in a row without turning off the app.
> 
> :roflmao:


With a 90% acceptance rate?



oleole20 said:


> Not even your girlfriend? Out of curiosity would you dump your gf if Girl #3 ask you out?


Girl#3 might want my gf to join in on the action ?

These girls are just a good exterior, so no I wouldn't date these rent a ****s.


----------



## oleole20 (Apr 8, 2019)

MSBash said:


> Girl#3 might want my gf to join in on the action


Every guy fantasies to have their gf join in a 3 way. The more reason you should have gotten Girl #3 number. 


MSBash said:


> These girls are just a good exterior, so no I wouldn't date


Agree, they're only good for fun. Unless they're willing to quit the business for you but I doubt it.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

JohnnyBravo836 said:


> "high end escort" sounds like an oxymoron.


The "high" refers only to the price that you pay.


----------



## JohnnyBravo836 (Dec 5, 2018)

Another Uber Driver said:


> The "high" refers only to the price that you pray.


Is "pray" a Freudian slip, or is that intentional?


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

^^^^^^^^^^^Edited; stricitly fumble fingers on the keyboard^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## raisedoncereal (Jun 5, 2019)

I always pray for a good price when negotiating with a hooker. And by negotiate I mean take whatever is offered.

Her: 5k
Me: all is have is $40 and a fried chicken leg [prayer goes here]
Her: 5k
Me: ok fine!!!


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

raisedoncereal said:


> I always pray for a good price when negotiating with a hooker. And by negotiate I mean take whatever is offered.
> 
> Her: 5k
> Me: all is have is $40 and a fried chicken leg [prayer goes here]
> ...


That's $40 more than I have. And I do not like fried chicken. :laugh:


----------



## raisedoncereal (Jun 5, 2019)

SinTaxERROR said:


> That's $40 more than I have. And I do not like fried chicken. :laugh:


Costco rotisserie chicken leg for you, then


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

itendstonight said:


> A high end escort is still cheaper and way more fun than a wife!!


You don't pay a hooker to **** you - you pay her to GO AWAY.


----------



## raisedoncereal (Jun 5, 2019)

That's a popular saying that helps justify what you're doing and maybe make you feel better about it; in reality she will go away for free but won't **** you for free. In fact she was already "gone" when you decided to call her so you can pay $$ to **** her.


----------



## Ubering4Beer (Mar 15, 2018)

Having had both a high end escort and a wife, I can confirm wives are exponentially more expensive!


----------



## raisedoncereal (Jun 5, 2019)

Confirmed story!!


----------



## Don'tchasethesurge (Dec 27, 2016)

If saduber took that ride... there will be more to the story.... he would found a way to get himself involve


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

MSBash said:


> These girls were drop dead gorgeous, I rarely consider some girls to be drop dead gorgeous.


But they were really college girls in the beginning stages of learning the ways of transactional sex. Pretty young can become High end prostitutes, but I doubt all three will make that leap.

I bet girl 2 had a "Sugar baby" relationship with him already and decided to bring her friends into the fold. I also bet girl 1 won't be back, even though $5,000 is a powerful motivator


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

JohnnyBravo836 said:


> Maybe it's just me, but "high end escort" sounds like an oxymoron.


Not at all High end means Face down A$$ up.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

MSBash said:


> These girls were drop dead gorgeous, I rarely consider some girls to be drop dead gorgeous.


Take the cloths and makeup off, you'll be surprised what's underneath.


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

and how many Uber and Lyft driver who are already hooking themselves for pennies on the mile wouldn't have sex with someone for $5k cash?


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

MSBash said:


> Anyone else get this notification? ?


Yep and I put in file 13.


----------



## WinterFlower (Jul 15, 2019)

JohnnyBravo836 said:


> Certainly you can see that that depends very much on who your wife is -- and who you are.


He was just kidding...RIGTH????


----------



## MSBash (Mar 17, 2019)

peteyvavs said:


> Take the cloths and makeup off, you'll be surprised what's underneath.


Usually I would agree with you since most girls love putting pounds of make up on. Just not in this case, they were applying the makeup in my car and they barely put any on. 95% natural beauty. Like I mentioned earlier, I rarely refer to girls as drop dead gorgeous.


----------



## KK2929 (Feb 9, 2017)

itendstonight said:


> A high end escort is still cheaper and way more fun than a wife!!


-------------------------
Only because the user knows that there is no permanent commitment or responsibilities. Only fun for the smaller head !!!


----------



## TemptingFate (May 2, 2019)

Lee239 said:


> and how many Uber and Lyft driver who are already hooking themselves for pennies on the mile wouldn't have sex with someone for $5k cash?


Let the bidding start at $5.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

TemptingFate said:


> Let the bidding start at $5.


I have $3 and a coupon for $2 off for a TV dinner.


----------



## KK2929 (Feb 9, 2017)

These women make that kind of money because they will do and have done to them any type of sexual act. They know how to make a man feel important and special. They are experts at playing rolls and performing any type of drama that a man needs to accomplish his level of satisfaction.


----------



## MSBash (Mar 17, 2019)

TemptingFate said:


> Let the bidding start at $5.


I got 5 fiddy with a free ride home.



peteyvavs said:


> If you had 5k you could have gotten lucky, but you're a piss poor Uber driver, so it back to the sock puppet for you ?


Don't get me started on how many rides I have to complete to make that 5k ?


----------



## Clothahump (Mar 31, 2018)

itendstonight said:


> Lmao 3 a week when married?! ? boy you'll be lucky to get 3 nights a month! I knew a cool guy at work who married a nypmho .. and he hasn't had sex since his wife gave birth 25 years ago ...


Like Jeff Foxworthy says.....if you can't remember the last time you had sex with a woman....you're either married, or gay.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

MSBash said:


> I got 5 fiddy with a free ride home.
> 
> 
> Don't get me started on how many rides I have to complete to make that 5k ?


Now that depends on what you're riding.


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

Driving for Uber you already proved you are an escort, after that you are just negotiating to prove it.

which remind me of an old joke

Would you have sex with me for $1 million
sure
You you have sex with me for $20?
No what do you think I am a cheap hooker
We already determined you are a cheap hooker we are just negotiating the price.


----------



## Antvirus (Jan 6, 2019)

KK2929 said:


> These women make that kind of money because they will do and have done to them any type of sexual act. They know how to make a man feel important and special. They are experts at playing rolls and performing any type of drama that a man needs to accomplish his level of satisfaction.


Are you their agent?



TemptingFate said:


> Let the bidding start at $5.


I have $5 but Lyft won't let me cash out.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

itendstonight said:


> Seeing all the older men at my day job who openly talk to me about their marriages and their ugly wives who give them bi-annual lame sex, I can clearly see everything! I don't fall for Disney fairytale BS society


This is why I have been told from higher end Woman that 80-90% of there clients are married.

Oh yes , for those worried about high mileage. You never won the first race on your first try did you.

An Engineer once told me , if you want great sex, see a hooker. I tend to agree with that.

Now if you marry a nympho, good luck with that, cause your ego will not be able to keep up with that. The reason why some become providers in the first place. My as well get paid for it too.


----------



## Syn (Jun 30, 2017)

itendstonight said:


> A high end escort is still cheaper and way more fun than a wife!!


Somebody's been watching Two and a Half Men too much.


----------



## Don'tchasethesurge (Dec 27, 2016)

They are the best clients...got one not along ago... she wanted to get condoms before the drop off... she gave me $20 cash to stop and $20 when I dropped her off. She wanted me to wait 30 and was gonna pay me cash but, it was like late on Sunday and had to go sleep for my other job. They appreciate a quiet, safe and discreet. I one point I was driver for strip club... they would call random hours...


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

You can still get a higher end in the 200-300 hr range.

Don't ever negotiate with them on that. Unless you want to get kicked to the curb.
Some will put that in there ad.

Be a gentleman and treat them like there your GF and you will go far young man.

You would be surprise at how many guys will play Captain Save a

One of my best friends, a guy just bought her a new Camero.



Antvirus said:


> Are you their agent?


No, but the movie 50 shades of Grey is educational.


----------



## CarpeNoctem (Sep 12, 2018)

$5k a night is possible if you extend out $500-$1000 per hour.


----------



## itendstonight (Feb 10, 2019)

Syn said:


> Somebody's been watching Two and a Half Men too much.


Lol cus the little under than half of marriages that end and the untold others with the married parents staying miserably together just for the sake of the kids. Keep your fake fairytale Disney utopia to yourself



Amsoil Uber Connect said:


> This is why I have been told from higher end Woman that 80-90% of there clients are married.
> 
> Oh yes , for those worried about high mileage. You never won the first race on your first try did you.
> 
> ...


These beta men think escorts are for single young men. The clientele for these escorts are married fathers sick and tired of the old hags at home


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

MSBash said:


> Well there was like 20 cars parked there, assuming there was maybe 20 something guys, who each have paid a hefty price. Also assuming and hoping there would have been more girls than guys there.


That's not how it works.

The reason those women were going to make so much money is because there were 20 guys there, and each one of them had to pay to get in the door.

There was a total of three women there. The party didn't start until you dropped them off.


----------



## crowuber (Feb 16, 2018)

too bad you didn't get a high end


----------



## Antvirus (Jan 6, 2019)

Syn said:


> Somebody's been watching Two and a Half Men too much.


Define "Too much"

I pay for this FIOS connection just so I can watch Two and a Half Men in pristine HD
Now, if you'll excuse me...



peteyvavs said:


> I have $3 and a coupon for $2 off for a TV dinner.


I'm listening


----------



## MSBash (Mar 17, 2019)

doyousensehumor said:


> Middle class is 150.
> 
> High class is the same as middle, only with high heels and makeup. Not worth the extra 2-3X price.


The 150 middle class you speak of, are usually 6 to 8 on an escort scale, if you're lucky. These girls were a 10 on any scale.


----------



## WinterFlower (Jul 15, 2019)

CarpeNoctem said:


> $5k a night is possible if you extend out $500-$1000 per hour.


Not necessarily. Maybe it was surging for them in that area. UberHook


----------



## itendstonight (Feb 10, 2019)

Amsoil Uber Connect said:


> You can still get a higher end in the 200-300 hr range.
> 
> Don't ever negotiate with them on that. Unless you want to get kicked to the curb.
> Some will put that in there ad.
> ...


Considering some husbands put out $100s for nights out and gifts and treats for a sexless night, an escort looks cheap!


----------



## Rog’O Datto (Jul 30, 2019)

itendstonight said:


> Lmao 3 a week when married?! ? boy you'll be lucky to get 3 nights a month! I knew a cool guy at work who married a nypmho .. and he hasn't had sex since his wife gave birth 25 years ago ...





MSBash said:


> I'm not married but had a girlfriend for a few years and could tell you that she still wants to do it everyday. Might drop down to 3 a week after marriage, and I'm okay with that.


 Hahahahaha. Source: Married 13.5 yrs


----------



## imsam (Apr 10, 2017)

3 high end escorts being escorted by an Uber driver to their destination


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

High class is somewhat subjective. Not likely to get that bt 19-25, 35-45+ ? Ya. But you should pay more.

There is a lot to be learned from Two and a Half Men. :biggrin:



Christinebitg said:


> There was a total of three women there. The party didn't start until you dropped them off.


Those are the only ones we or the OP knows of. Could be more already there and or more on the way.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Amsoil Uber Connect said:


> Those are the only ones we or the OP knows of. Could be more already there and or more on the way.


Trust me, there weren't. That's the only way those three were going to make the big bucks on this visit.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

Ya true. I'm still questioning that they made 5k a piece. But sounds like it's possible. I'm not gona judge, let the games begin. :biggrin:


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

Hmmmmmm, You know an awful lot, want to share ?


----------



## Unnamed Driver (Jun 10, 2019)

Didn't you get the memo? Uber wants us to stop human trafficking.


----------



## ggrezzi (Mar 14, 2019)

MSBash said:


> Picked up 3 gorgeous college girls last night. For the sake of this story I will refer to them as girl#1, #2, #3.
> 
> Girl#1 seemed to have never done this before, she was so nervous. The two other two girls were telling her to relax and how they will make FIVE thousand dollars each for the night. Apparently girl#2 had met with the guy in the past and wouldn't stop saying how much of a sweetheart the guy was. This whole time, girl#3 was just enjoying the ride with no care in the world.
> 
> ...


men.......why do I never get those calls? 



JohnnyBravo836 said:


> Certainly you can see that that depends very much on who your wife is -- and who you are.


no girl in this world is worth 5K for one night, PERIOD. When you have a great wife or girlfriend, the rest is to be ignored.


----------



## Syn (Jun 30, 2017)

itendstonight said:


> Lol cus the little under than half of marriages that end and the untold others with the married parents staying miserably together just for the sake of the kids. Keep your fake fairytale Disney utopia to yourself


I'm not an 'murican and neither is my wife so none of your statistics (or whatever you think you know) applies to me.


----------



## Crosbyandstarsky (Feb 4, 2018)

MSBash said:


> Picked up 3 gorgeous college girls last night. For the sake of this story I will refer to them as girl#1, #2, #3.
> 
> Girl#1 seemed to have never done this before, she was so nervous. The two other two girls were telling her to relax and how they will make FIVE thousand dollars each for the night. Apparently girl#2 had met with the guy in the past and wouldn't stop saying how much of a sweetheart the guy was. This whole time, girl#3 was just enjoying the ride with no care in the world.
> 
> ...


Well this is a tall tale but really they are entitled to their privacy and non judgement from drivers.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

ggrezzi said:


> men.......why do I never get those calls?
> 
> 
> no girl in this world is worth 5K for one night, PERIOD. When you have a great wife or girlfriend, the rest is to be ignored.


Yeah sure, ???


----------



## XPG (Oct 4, 2017)

Reminds me this. 
https://www.nydailynews.com/news/cr...0190731-g5ppwwdxqjfxnhzbcu6cg4c4ne-story.html


----------



## amazinghl (Oct 31, 2018)

I wonder what they go to college for...


----------



## Gilby (Nov 7, 2017)

amazinghl said:


> I wonder what they go to college for...


To learn how to turn tricks for money.


----------



## SFOspeedracer (Jun 25, 2019)

peteyvavs said:


> Yeah sure, ???


Have you lashed out 5 big ones for one night??


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

ggrezzi said:


> no girl in this world is worth 5K for one night, PERIOD.


WORD! Going rates for overnighters in Chicago and NY are around $3,000 to $4,000 for very high end escorts! Not college girls who are undisciplined and probably recalcitrant . You need to get to wet work or watersports and possibly ATM to get to that valuation. And that is in super high end markets! In Seattle all in is around $2,500 to $3,000 a night for those activities.


----------



## TemptingFate (May 2, 2019)

Amos69 said:


> WORD! Going rates for overnighters in Chicago and NY are around $3,000 to $4,000 for very high end escorts! Not college girls who are undisciplined and probably recalcitrant . You need to get to wet work or watersports and possibly ATM to get to that valuation. And that is in super high end markets! In Seattle all in is around $2,500 to $3,000 a night for those activities.


Good to know. 
Do you have Heidi Fleiss' number?


----------



## JohnnyBravo836 (Dec 5, 2018)

Amos69 said:


> WORD! Going rates for overnighters in Chicago and NY are around $3,000 to $4,000 for very high end escorts! Not college girls who are undisciplined and probably recalcitrant . You need to get to wet work or watersports and possibly ATM to get to that valuation. And that is in super high end markets! In Seattle all in is around $2,500 to $3,000 a night for those activities.


You seem to be exceedingly well informed on many particular details concerning such matters.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

Heidi is retired. And is an example of what I said about tax evasion and did 3 years. They could have sentenced her to 3 years for each count = 9 years. So she got off easy. Pun intended. 

I think she owns a bird farm now. Don't qoute me on that.


----------



## MSBash (Mar 17, 2019)

Crosbyandstarsky said:


> Well this is a tall tale but really they are entitled to their privacy and non judgement from drivers.


They have a right to privacy in their homes, not my car. Trust me, based on all the details I heard, they could care less about their privacy, or their shame for that matter. I was just sharing my experience during this trip.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

ggrezzi said:


> no girl in this world is worth 5K for one night, PERIOD. When you have a great wife or girlfriend, the rest is to be ignored


Do the math. $5000 divided by 30 guys is $166 per person.


----------



## ggrezzi (Mar 14, 2019)

Christinebitg said:


> Do the math. $5000 divided by 30 guys is $166 per person.


I doubt it that 30 guys have shared those 3 girls.......each one arrived to the party for one man only


----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

once they know he is an uber..his value dropped big time


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

ggrezzi said:


> I doubt it that 30 guys have shared those 3 girls.......each one arrived to the party for one man only


Maybe. Or maybe not.


----------



## ariel5466 (May 16, 2019)

Gilby said:


> To learn how to turn tricks for money.


Nah, that's just how they pay for college. The struggle is real!



JohnnyBravo836 said:


> You seem to be exceedingly well informed on many particular details concerning such matters.


I was just thinking the same thing. 
But I know who to go to if I ever have a question about hooker prices ?



Christinebitg said:


> Do the math. $5000 divided by 30 guys is $166 per person.


Wouldn't it be $15k divided by 30? Didn't OP say they were getting $5k each?


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Amsoil Uber Connect said:


> Heidi is retired. And is an example of what I said about tax evasion and did 3 years. They could have sentenced her to 3 years for each count = 9 years. So she got off easy. Pun intended.
> 
> I think she owns a bird farm now. Don't qoute me on that.


Yes, its called "The Hen House", and they raise some of the finest cocks in the county.


----------



## Funky Monkey (Jul 11, 2016)

MSBash said:


> Picked up 3 gorgeous college girls last night. For the sake of this story I will refer to them as girl#1, #2, #3.
> 
> Girl#1 seemed to have never done this before, she was so nervous. The two other two girls were telling her to relax and how they will make FIVE thousand dollars each for the night. Apparently girl#2 had met with the guy in the past and wouldn't stop saying how much of a sweetheart the guy was. This whole time, girl#3 was just enjoying the ride with no care in the world.
> 
> ...


I'm assuming these were college educated daddy's girls? I wonder what percentage of them do this?? Some are looking for a thrill I bet


----------



## VanGuy (Feb 15, 2019)

Is it luck of the draw? Because #10 might not be getting the same service as #1.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

ariel5466 said:


> Didn't OP say they were getting $5k each?


I went back to check, and it did say each. I'm not sure I believe that part, though.

People hear what they want to hear.


----------



## eazycc (Apr 5, 2019)

FYI, just because a girl looks good doesn't mean they're good at sex.



Christinebitg said:


> There was a total of three women there. The party didn't start until you dropped them off.


Depends on the party. 
Sometimes it's a couples party, and sometimes it's what you described. The guys that drop big $ for girls are usually looking for more than straight forward sex. They're looking for a need to be filled.

Also the guy that throws the party isn't going to give ALL the money to the girls.


----------



## Immoralized (Nov 7, 2017)

ggrezzi said:


> I doubt it that 30 guys have shared those 3 girls.......each one arrived to the party for one man only


You are pretty much right would of been two or three dozen sex workers at the party and it all be charged to the company account for tax deductions since it will be a company retreat. :smiles:

A lot of members on here think too small unfortunately when it really bigger and better party. The amount of coin they drop there is really insignificant to what they make.


----------



## itendstonight (Feb 10, 2019)

I’m planning on hitting Bunny Ranch in NV next year for fun with some cute girls! Legal brothels for the win!


----------



## DrivingForYou (Aug 6, 2017)

JohnnyBravo836 said:


> Maybe it's just me, but "high end escort" sounds like an oxymoron.


Dude, there is a level of life you have NO IDEA exists.

*Google "Eyes Wide Shut" for the NSFW images...*


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

One Madam that I read about some ten years ago said. " Just remember, no one has ever became a Millionaire at doing this. "

Now I know of a couple who have had there condo paid off. And my best friend put her daughter through UCLA. So there's that.



itendstonight said:


> I'm planning on hitting Bunny Ranch in NV next year for fun with some cute girls! Legal brothels for the win!


The Starlight and Moonlight in Carson city. Madam Butterflies in Pahrump. You'll need about 3-400. Make sure you take a V an hour b4. .:biggrin:


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

Amsoil Uber Connect said:


> One Madam that I read about some ten years ago said. "* Just remember, no one has ever became a Millionaire at doing this. "*
> 
> Now I know of a couple who have had there condo paid off. And my best friend put her daughter through UCLA. So there's that.
> 
> ...


LOL this is just plain old ridiculous. Air force Amy Booked over a million dollars in fees three years in a row at the Moonlight Bunny ranch That ol Pimp Dennis Hoff (rest his soul) was making several million a year and that is just one vey public ***** house. Lots of pimps and Hoes make many millions every single year. Now individual escorts are more often in the low six figure range due to competition and discretion.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

It was in the context of individual / independent.


----------



## Immoralized (Nov 7, 2017)

Amos69 said:


> LOL this is just plain old ridiculous. Air force Amy Booked over a million dollars in fees three years in a row at the Moonlight Bunny ranch That ol Pimp Dennis Hoff (rest his soul) was making several million a year and that is just one vey public @@@@@ house. Lots of pimps and Hoes make many millions every single year. Now individual escorts are more often in the low six figure range due to competition and discretion.


The problem with most of them is that they spend every single dollar they earn on drugs, party, luxury junk designer clothes, bags etc etc that they don't even wear once and still in the box.

Drove a stripper that probably pulling excess of ten grand per week and doesn't have a dollar next to her name each week. Very common in the sex industry where they just spend every dime they have as fast as it comes in. Few smart ones that do save $$ but most end up blowing it all up their noses etc and working in a petrol station in their older years.

So the old bird is right 9 out of 10 girls and she probably one of them that blew all her cash. Which just proves it herself as she still grinding away working in her twilight years. Usually because all of them think the good times will keep on rolling in forever but unfortunately.... Everyone gets older.


----------



## SurgeMasterMN (Sep 10, 2016)

MSBash said:


> Picked up 3 gorgeous college girls last night. For the sake of this story I will refer to them as girl#1, #2, #3.
> 
> Girl#1 seemed to have never done this before, she was so nervous. The two other two girls were telling her to relax and how they will make FIVE thousand dollars each for the night. Apparently girl#2 had met with the guy in the past and wouldn't stop saying how much of a sweetheart the guy was. This whole time, girl#3 was just enjoying the ride with no care in the world.
> 
> ...


Was this the drop off place


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Immoralized said:


> Very common in the sex industry where they just spend every dime they have as fast as it comes in.


Very common among other people too, not just sex workers.


----------



## Immoralized (Nov 7, 2017)

Christinebitg said:


> Very common among other people too, not just sex workers.


Generally minimum income workers do not get the luxury to spend on goods that are worth tens of thousands of dollars per month that they never even open out of the box after they purchase it. If it is not on luxury goods it either in the form of drug abuse which is a vicious cycle which of course yes it is very common among even poor income families maybe even more predominant.

I believe it is a lot to do with the generation of excess and wanting to feel good at any expense all of the time. The age of no accountability and the age of everything been offensive to everyone even if it has nothing to do with them. The age of fake outrage over everything and the age of micro aggression. Now thinking about all that myself makes me want to hit some gear myself :roflmao: I perfectly understand now. Why those three teens selling themselves for a bit of $$$ along with the other hundred girls in there already.

A bit of a difference I'll have to say. Anyways I'm going to high tail it off this thread as the OP haven't posted anything recently or anything new and the thread kind of went a bit ummm "stale."  :redface:


----------



## UberingRobertMueller (Mar 23, 2019)

MSBash said:


> 35 minutes later, I get to a gated community, punch in the code. I quickly realized that there was no house in sight, gps showed we were still 3 minutes away. As I'm driving I'm noticing these are not your typical mansions, these are damn castles. We get to this castle with a bunch of exotic cars in this 20 car driveway with a huge fountain roundabout and valet.


Sounds like a drop-off at Dan Bilzerians place.


----------



## TXUbering (May 9, 2018)

You should've gone to a party store, pick up a blue and red strobe light, taken it back to the McMansion, light it up, with video camera rolling, recorded everyone evacuating while you hide in the bushes.....


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

Immoralized said:


> The problem with most of them is that they spend every single dollar they earn on drugs, party, luxury junk designer clothes, bags etc etc that they don't even wear once and still in the box.


Ya well, even at a cheap motel your going to spend 3000 a month. And then there are few days they can't or shouldn't work.


----------

